# Videos > Instructional Videos >  How To Start A Fire With Steel Wool And A Battery

## crashdive123

This demonstration uses a 9 volt battery and various grades of steel wool.  Other types of batteries may be used.

----------


## Pal334

Nice tutorial, thanks for sharing

----------


## RunsWithDeer

Good experiment,  never used steel wool but now I know what grades wool to use. Thanks

----------

